# 155/80/13 MARSHALS and



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

I GOT THEM IN STOCK READY TO GO 
220.00 SET ON THE 155/80/13'S MARSHALS 
230.00 SET ON THE 175/70/14'S HANKOOK 
R&L CLASSIC PARTS IN STOCKTON,CA.
209-216-8332 RALPH


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Fuck :uh: These tire's are poping up like fly's on CACA :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Lmao


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Jan 26 2011, 07:56 PM~19707262
> *Fuck :uh: These tire's are poping up like fly's on CACA :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Jan 26 2011, 08:02 PM~19707324
> *:banghead:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Jan 26 2011, 07:48 PM~19707164
> *I GOT THEM IN STOCK READY TO GO 250.00 SET ON THE 155/80/13'S MARSHALS AND 240.00 SET ON THE 175/70/14'S HANKOOK R&L CLASSIC PARTS IN STOCKTON,CA.
> 209-216-8332 RALPH
> *


  TTT


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

ILL BE AT TURLOCK SWAPMEET THIS WEEKEND WITH TIRES READY TO GO AND PLENTY OF IMPALA PARTS AND AMERICAN MADE SUSPENSION AND BUSHING KITS


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

pics of the 14's


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

ttt


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I was just checking out those Marshals the other day. You have any good side pics of them or mounted pics?


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 28 2011, 07:06 AM~19720933
> *I was just checking out those Marshals the other day. You have any good side pics of them or mounted pics?
> *


FOUND THESE PICS OF THE MARSHALS ON SOMEONE ELSES TOPIC THEY LOOK VERY SIMULAR TO FIRESTONES


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

also got the 14's with the bigger white wall for 250.00


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

THANKS TO THE GUYS THAT CAME OUT TO THE SWAP MEET BOUGHT UP ALL THE TIRES I COULD BRING :biggrin:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

I GOT THEM IN STOCK READY TO GO 
220.00 SET ON THE 155/80/13'S MARSHALS 
230.00 SET ON THE 175/70/14'S HANKOOK SMALL WW
OR 250 WITH THE BIG WW
R&L CLASSIC PARTS IN STOCKTON,CA.
209-216-8332 RALPH


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Good selerTTT :biggrin:


----------



## YOGI1964 (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Jan 26 2011, 07:48 PM~19707164
> *I GOT THEM IN STOCK READY TO GO
> 220.00 SET ON THE 155/80/13'S MARSHALS
> 230.00 SET ON THE 175/70/14'S HANKOOK
> ...


HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 79936


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

How big are the "big" ww on the 14s?


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by YOGI1964_@Feb 1 2011, 07:32 PM~19761379
> *HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 79936
> *


how much shipped 92311


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Feb 2 2011, 01:40 PM~19767729
> *How big are the "big" ww on the 14s?
> *


look like this


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

heres some 13's shaved


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Jan 31 2011, 02:22 PM~19747591
> *I GOT THEM IN STOCK READY TO GO
> 220.00 SET ON THE 155/80/13'S MARSHALS
> 230.00 SET ON THE 175/70/14'S HANKOOK SMALL WW
> ...


do u got any 13teens left skinny whites


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Feb 2 2011, 07:17 PM~19771045
> *heres some 13's shaved
> 
> 
> ...


these the MARSHALS ? is it me or is that a BIG ww ?


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 3 2011, 07:20 AM~19775823
> *these the MARSHALS ? is it me or is that a BIG ww ?
> *


155/80/13 MARSHALS SMALL WW $220.00 BIG WW $250.00

175/70/14 HANKOOKS SMALL WW $230.00 BIG WW $260.00


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Feb 2 2011, 02:00 PM~19767884
> *how much shipped 92311
> *


pm sent


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Feb 3 2011, 12:57 AM~19774793
> *do u got any 13teens left skinny whites
> *


yes i do


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Feb 2 2011, 01:40 PM~19767729
> *How big are the "big" ww on the 14s?
> *


1 1/4 inch


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Jan 31 2011, 03:22 PM~19747591
> *GOOD PRICE, DO YOU MOUNT TOO? I WENT TO CALDERON IN SAN JOSE IN STOCK ARE HERCULES $280.OO A SET.*


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Feb 4 2011, 12:49 PM~19787970
> *GOOD PRICE, DO YOU MOUNT TOO? I WENT TO CALDERON IN SAN JOSE IN STOCK ARE HERCULES $280.OO A SET.
> *


NEXT WEEK ILL HAVE SOME SETS AT TOMMYS HOUSE FROM OUR NOR CAL CHAPTER IN SAN JOSE JUST HAVE CALDERONS MOUNT THEM THERE 20.00 STILL UNDER 280


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Feb 3 2011, 01:04 PM~19778164
> *155/80/13  MARSHALS SMALL WW $220.00      BIG WW $250.00
> 
> 175/70/14  HANKOOKS SMALL WW $230.00      BIG WW $260.00
> *


Quote on set of marshal 13's with shipping to Chicago,IL.60638...would you please
post larger pics with rims mounted....


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Feb 3 2011, 01:04 PM~19778164
> *155/80/13  MARSHALS SMALL WW $220.00      BIG WW $250.00
> 
> 175/70/14  HANKOOKS SMALL WW $230.00      BIG WW $260.00
> *


GOOD PRICE HOMIE...


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 4 2011, 02:20 PM~19788636
> *GOOD PRICE HOMIE...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Feb 4 2011, 02:11 PM~19788581
> *Quote on set of marshal 13's with shipping to Chicago,IL.60638...would you please
> post larger pics with rims mounted....
> *


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Feb 4 2011, 08:05 PM~19791240
> *
> *


HERES PICS I BORROWED FROM ROADSTAR ROBINSON


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

ttt


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Feb 4 2011, 08:32 PM~19791472
> *HERES PICS I BORROWED FROM ROADSTAR ROBINSON
> 
> 
> ...


any better pics....can you quote price with shipping to chicago,IL. 60638
THANKS


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Feb 6 2011, 12:10 PM~19801423
> *any better pics....can you quote price with shipping to chicago,IL. 60638
> THANKS
> *


pm sent


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Feb 8 2011, 08:13 PM~19822169
> *TTT !!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

Just got my set of tires in this morning....superfast shipping and can't beat the price too :thumbsup:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chino_1_@Feb 9 2011, 11:58 AM~19827395
> *Just got my set of tires in this morning....superfast shipping and can't beat the price too :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

How much shipped to 76522?


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Feb 9 2011, 04:03 PM~19829355
> *How much shipped to 76522?
> *


pm sent


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

How much for set 13" small ww shipped to 93463 :biggrin:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fantamonte_@Feb 9 2011, 10:10 PM~19832641
> *How much for set 13" small ww shipped to 93463  :biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## 85fleetrg (Feb 17, 2010)

How much shipped for two set of 13's ww 73117


----------



## regal_81 (Aug 31, 2010)

how much for 13in ship to 71105


----------



## regal_81 (Aug 31, 2010)

13in wide white walls ship to 71105 to be exact thanks pm me


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85fleetrg_@Feb 10 2011, 07:52 PM~19839712
> *How much shipped for two set of 13's ww  73117
> *


pm sent


----------



## SlowPoke Rodriguez (Sep 10, 2010)

How much shipped to 98513? 14s skinny ww.


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal_81_@Feb 10 2011, 09:14 PM~19840676
> *13in wide white walls ship to 71105 to be exact thanks pm me
> *


PM SENT


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlowPoke Rodriguez_@Feb 11 2011, 07:54 AM~19843453
> *How much shipped to 98513? 14s skinny ww.
> *


pm sent


----------



## KANDY_PAINT (Aug 8, 2007)

how much for a set of 14in wide white walls ship to 78628


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KANDY_PAINT_@Feb 11 2011, 10:44 PM~19849712
> *how much for a set of 14in wide white walls ship to 78628
> *


pm sent


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 15 2011, 08:29 PM~19879852
> *PM sent
> *


reply sent :cheesy:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

How much for the 13's?


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 15 2011, 10:11 PM~19880975
> *How much for the 13's?
> *


155/80/13 MARSHALS SMALL WW $220.00 BIG WW $250.00

175/70/14 HANKOOKS SMALL WW $230.00 BIG WW $260.00


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Shipped to 77995?


----------



## 93FleetwoodDreams (May 23, 2009)

seen these on ebay


----------



## nate64 (Feb 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Jan 26 2011, 07:48 PM~19707164
> *I GOT THEM IN STOCK READY TO GO
> 220.00 SET ON THE 155/80/13'S MARSHALS
> 230.00 SET ON THE 175/70/14'S HANKOOK
> ...


WHAT IS THE PLY RATING?


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Feb 15 2011, 08:57 PM~19880802
> *reply sent :cheesy:
> *


I'll take a set, small WW


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 16 2011, 12:35 AM~19882075
> *I'll take a set, small WW
> *


ON THEIR WAY


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 15 2011, 10:22 PM~19881601
> *Shipped to 77995?
> *


pm sent


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## ESClassic (Dec 30, 2010)

how much for a set shipped to 20616?


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

WHICH ONES 13 OR 14


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

price check for a set of 13s shipped to 78626 tx


----------



## ESClassic (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Feb 19 2011, 12:47 AM~19906542
> *WHICH ONES 13 OR 14
> *


13s


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESClassic_@Feb 20 2011, 06:33 AM~19914929
> *13s
> *


pm sent


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 20 2011, 03:51 AM~19914738
> *price check for a set of 13s shipped to 78626 tx
> *


pm sent


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

Got my tires today, Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 21 2011, 06:17 PM~19926921
> *Got my tires today, Thanks!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 20 2011, 03:51 AM~19914738
> *price check for a set of 13s shipped to 78626 tx
> *


ON THE WAY


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

13's 92504


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 25 2011, 07:03 AM~19957711
> *13's 92504
> *


pm sent


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

155/80/13 MARSHALS SMALL WW $220.00 BIG WW $250.00

175/70/14 HANKOOKS SMALL WW $230.00 BIG WW $260.00


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## suenosvajos c.c254 (Nov 16, 2010)

how much for a set of 13 ww sent to tx76711


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by suenosvajos c.c254_@Feb 26 2011, 08:00 PM~19969366
> *how much for a set of 13 ww sent to tx76711
> *


pm sent


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

how much for BIG ww 13's shipped to 79603?


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Feb 27 2011, 09:39 AM~19971995
> *how much for BIG  ww 13's shipped to 79603?
> *


pm sent


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

hey bro pm a price on the 14s and 13s shipped to 83687. Big white wall.


----------



## ocsupreme85 (Oct 12, 2010)

Price 4 13's wide wite wall shiPped to 60506 pls


----------



## LSHOPPER (Feb 26, 2010)

NEED 13'S I LIVE IN ORANGE COUNTY CALI


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

*Price on 4 13"s wide the big wit wall let me know asap!!!!*


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

ARE THE PRICES SHIPPED OR PLUS SHIPPING?

HOW MUCH ARE A SET OF MARSHALLS BUFFED?


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@Mar 1 2011, 08:12 PM~19993643
> *hey bro pm a price on the 14s and 13s  shipped to  83687. Big white wall.
> *


pm sent


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ocsupreme85_@Mar 1 2011, 08:46 PM~19994076
> *Price 4 13's wide wite wall shiPped to 60506 pls
> *


pm sent


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LSHOPPER_@Mar 1 2011, 10:40 PM~19994993
> *NEED 13'S I LIVE IN ORANGE COUNTY CALI
> *


pm sent


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Mar 2 2011, 08:41 AM~19996827
> *ARE THE PRICES SHIPPED OR PLUS SHIPPING?
> 
> HOW MUCH ARE A SET OF MARSHALLS BUFFED?
> *


250.00 for buffed white walls plus shipping


----------



## 38 pic-up (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey I need 5 155/80/13 small ww.I will go oick them up.So how much plus tax.


----------



## 38 pic-up (Mar 29, 2008)

and mounted how much?


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

Want to see a pic of the 13" Marshals mounted on a car. Anyone???


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 38 pic-up_@Mar 2 2011, 12:52 PM~19998351
> *Hey I need 5 155/80/13 small ww.I will go oick them up.So how much plus tax.
> *


no uncle sam tax free! 220.00 set


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

where u located bro?


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 38 pic-up_@Mar 2 2011, 12:56 PM~19998369
> *and mounted how much?
> *


i dont mount but you can get them mounted for about 20.00 around the corner


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Mar 2 2011, 02:33 PM~19999070
> *where u located bro?
> *


stockton,ca


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Mar 2 2011, 12:35 PM~19997956
> *pm sent
> *


NO Pm???


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@Mar 2 2011, 05:42 PM~20000518
> *NO Pm???
> *


just did sorry


----------



## redds68coupe (Jun 28, 2010)

How much 14" big ww to 75189


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

HOW MUCH FOR THE 155/80R13 SHIPPED TO WEST COVINA 91790


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by redds68coupe_@Mar 2 2011, 07:25 PM~20001593
> *How much 14"  big ww to 75189
> *


pm sent


----------



## 38 pic-up (Mar 29, 2008)

i live in fairfeild what time do u opean and close.


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Mar 2 2011, 08:31 PM~20002518
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE 155/80R13 SHIPPED TO WEST COVINA 91790
> *


pm sent


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 38 pic-up_@Mar 2 2011, 09:46 PM~20003498
> *i live in fairfeild what time do u opean and close.
> *


im open at 10am-6pm


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Mar 3 2011, 07:45 AM~20005336
> *im open at 10am-6pm
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Mar 3 2011, 09:29 AM~20006313
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## chumain805 (Sep 21, 2008)

U GOT ANY CUT WIDE WHITE WALLS ???


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Mar 4 2011, 07:39 AM~20013674
> *U GOT ANY CUT WIDE WHITE WALLS  ???
> *


YUP I DO ALL DAY


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

155/80/13 MARSHALS SMALL WW $220.00 BIG WW $250.00

175/70/14 HANKOOKS SMALL WW $230.00 BIG WW $260.00


----------



## genelow (Nov 12, 2008)

how much for 5 big ww 13's shipped to nyc(11364)


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

how much for 4 155 80 13 small ww shipped to 90250


----------



## 85fleetrg (Feb 17, 2010)

Do u give wholesale pricing for bigger orders I have my E.I.N number and everything let me know thx.


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by genelow_@Mar 4 2011, 04:48 PM~20016835
> *how much for 5 big ww 13's shipped to nyc(11364)
> *


pm sent


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85fleetrg_@Mar 5 2011, 01:04 AM~20020416
> *Do u give wholesale pricing for bigger orders I have my E.I.N number and everything let me know thx.
> *


pm me how many sets you lookin to get


----------



## chumain805 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Mar 4 2011, 01:48 PM~20015417
> *YUP I DO ALL DAY
> *


how much ship 2 72764 a set 155 80 13 wide white walls... :cheesy:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Mar 4 2011, 06:18 PM~20017449
> *how much for 4 155 80 13 small ww shipped to 90250
> *


pm sent


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Mar 5 2011, 11:12 AM~20022020
> *how much ship 2 72764 a set 155 80 13 wide white walls... :cheesy:
> *


pm sent


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

155/80/13 MARSHALS SMALL WW $220.00 BIG WW $250.00

175/70/14 HANKOOKS SMALL WW $230.00 BIG WW $260.00


----------



## WIFEZ64 (Nov 29, 2007)

how much to the east bay for some 13s


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WIFEZ64_@Mar 8 2011, 03:50 PM~20044619
> *how much to the east bay for some 13s
> *


pm sent


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

how much 4 

175/70/14 HANKOOKS SMALL WW

shipped to 60430

oh and 1 spare


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Mar 8 2011, 07:52 PM~20046726
> *how much 4
> 
> 175/70/14 HANKOOKS SMALL WW
> ...


to be honest bro it would be alot cheaper on shipping if you got them from roadstar robinson hes alot closer to you than i am


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

got my tires today :thumbsup:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Mar 9 2011, 07:50 PM~20054949
> *got my tires today  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

great deals. i will keep you in mind!


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Mar 11 2011, 10:48 AM~20068132
> *great deals. i will keep you in mind!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Mar 11 2011, 09:32 AM~20067615
> *:biggrin:
> *


Will hit you up soon for a set bro!!  :biggrin:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fantamonte_@Mar 12 2011, 03:28 PM~20076561
> *Will hit you up soon for a set bro!!   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## H-DEUCE (Dec 28, 2009)

How much for tha 14's with big w/w shipped to 96706?


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-DEUCE_@Mar 16 2011, 09:38 AM~20105818
> *How much for tha 14's  with  big w/w shipped to 96706?
> *


pm sent


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> 155/80/13 MARSHALS SMALL WW $220.00 BIG WW $250.00
> 
> 175/70/14 HANKOOKS SMALL WW $230.00 BIG WW $260.00
> 
> ...


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## H-DEUCE (Dec 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Mar 16 2011, 06:52 PM~20110478
> *pm sent
> *


I'll hit you up sometime next month. Gotta save up for the shipping.


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-DEUCE_@Mar 17 2011, 02:00 PM~20115074
> *I'll  hit you up sometime next month.  Gotta save up for the shipping.
> *


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> > 155/80/13 MARSHALS SMALL WW $220.00 BIG WW $250.00
> >
> > 175/70/14 HANKOOKS SMALL WW $230.00 BIG WW $260.00
> > :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

x2


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Jan 26 2011, 10:48 PM~19707164
> *I GOT THEM IN STOCK READY TO GO
> 220.00 SET ON THE 155/80/13'S MARSHALS
> 230.00 SET ON THE 175/70/14'S HANKOOK
> ...


how much for a set shipped to 33180?


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:biggrin: BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 20 2011, 10:57 PM~20140232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMMMNNNN!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

still got 13's?? how much for a set shipped 92258


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

how much for 2 sets of the 155 80 13 shipped to ks 66104 thanks


----------



## 81 fleetwood (Mar 6, 2011)

how much is it to 50315 pm me let me know thanx


----------



## 81 fleetwood (Mar 6, 2011)

for 13's


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

how much for 14's skinny to 48205


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CiSCO 13_@Mar 22 2011, 06:02 PM~20155154
> *still got 13's?? how much for a set shipped 92258
> *


pm sent


----------



## 49NRS SF (May 26, 2008)

Thanks Ralph, Tires will look great on my Cross Laced 13"


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 49NRS SF_@Mar 23 2011, 09:24 PM~20166167
> *Thanks Ralph, Tires will look great on my Cross Laced 13"
> 
> 
> ...


NO PROBLEM BRO GLAD YOU LIKE THEM :thumbsup:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Mar 22 2011, 08:32 PM~20156962
> *how much for 2 sets of the 155 80 13 shipped to ks 66104 thanks
> *


pm sent


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 fleetwood_@Mar 22 2011, 08:36 PM~20157006
> *for 13's
> *


pm sent


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

13's to 46221 ?


----------



## Elco (Aug 4, 2006)

how much for a set of 14 big white wall shipped to 84120


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

How much for a set of 14's? Shipped to my casa? :biggrin:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Mar 25 2011, 03:40 PM~20180365
> *How much for a set of 14's? Shipped to my casa? :biggrin:
> *


come pick them up :biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Mar 25 2011, 11:15 PM~20183914
> *come pick them up :biggrin:
> *


O good deal just got to go pick them up thanks Ralph! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 20 2011, 11:57 PM~20140232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Mar 26 2011, 09:57 AM~20185651
> *O good deal just got to go pick them up thanks Ralph! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Mar 28 2011, 12:37 AM~20198493
> *
> *


How much shipped to 46229 for 155/80/13?


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

How much for the 13 buffed sent to 80906? Thanks


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

How much for the 13 buffed sent to 80906? Thanks


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

How much for the 13 buffed sent to 80906? Thanks


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1986Oscar_@Mar 28 2011, 04:54 AM~20199122
> *How much shipped to 46229 for 155/80/13?
> *


pm sent


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Mar 13 2011, 07:29 PM~20083597
> *:thumbsup:
> *


PM Sent :biggrin:


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

How much for 155/80/13 shipped to 93631?


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

Just got mine yesterday, fast shipping. :thumbsup:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low-63-impala_@Apr 2 2011, 01:57 PM~20243437
> *Just got mine yesterday, fast shipping. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

*JUST GOT MY TIRES BRO, 
THANKS AGAIN!!!!* :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Who do u use for shiping thanks


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fantamonte_@Apr 5 2011, 11:50 AM~20265561
> *JUST GOT MY TIRES BRO,
> THANKS AGAIN!!!! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


no problem bro


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Apr 5 2011, 12:50 PM~20265937
> *Who do u use for shiping thanks
> *


ups


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Koo thanks


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

pm me a price on 175-70-r14 skinny ww to 39350


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

new price on the 175/70/14 hankooks are 250.00 hankooks tires have all went up in price damn!!!


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BBIGBALLING_@Apr 6 2011, 03:28 PM~20275927
> *pm me a price on 175-70-r14 skinny ww to 39350
> *


bro hit up roadstar robinson hes alot closer to you so you could save on shipping charges


----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

how much for 5-155/80/13 big ww shipped to73129


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggri
[/quote]


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: 
[/quote]


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

pay pal sent brother for a set of 13's shaved. SHOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW :biggrin:


----------



## jayjr (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey Bro, How much for 4 175/70/14s big white wall shipped to Dallas Tx 75235?


----------



## bay66imp (Jun 18, 2009)

good looking on them tires homie.igot em rollin n they look good.i came to see you in my work truck that day.


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

are you bringing any tires to the swapmeet at arco? pm me if you are going.


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

TTMFT. Got my tires this morning getting them put on tommorow. Will be ordering another set after friday.


THANKS..
Ralph
nO bull shit, all buisness. 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Mar 8 2011, 03:13 PM~20043938
> *155/80/13  MARSHALS SMALL WW $220.00      BIG WW $250.00
> 
> 175/70/14  HANKOOKS SMALL WW $230.00      BIG WW $260.00
> *



Hey homie.. are the fat whites shaved?? :wow:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

damn we are out of 13's maybe in a few weeks well have more ill keep you posted but 14's still in stock


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

TTT big homie! Pay pale sent.


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Jan 26 2011, 07:50 PM~19707191
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Whats up homie back in stock yet or wassup? I need a set of buffed 13s as long as it's not milestar. Let me know thanks.


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

STILL HAVE THE 14'S IN STOCK 250.00 SET


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

TTT great seller got the 14's bro.


----------



## 38 pic-up (Mar 29, 2008)

do u have any 13s small ww


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

yes i do milestars 155/80/13 i have them skinny and fat whitwall


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

ralph9577 said:


> yes i do milestars 155/80/13 i have them skinny and fat whitwall


----------



## pittstyle81 (Jan 18, 2009)

ralph9577 said:


> STILL HAVE THE 14'S IN STOCK 250.00 SET


how much for 1 shipped to 62664 pm me please


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

how much for a set of 13s skinny ww shipped to 23464


----------



## 96Linc (Apr 8, 2008)

how much for a set of the hankooks shipped to 32750


----------



## mwherna (Nov 30, 2010)

How for 175/70r14 thin ww to Wichita Falls Texas?


----------



## street star (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey homies need some 155/80/13 shipped to 83651 how much for the thick white wall ??? Hit me up thanks


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

fat WW 155/80 /13 how much ship to 94591 hit me up i need 16 tires


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Im looking for 5 of the 155 80 13 marshals. Do you still have them? Give me a call Michael 602 423 0119. thanks..


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

How much for a set p175/70r14 thin ww to 92225


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

i need 4 -13s skinny whites shipped to tx 78626 , im a repeat customer.


----------



## jrzstyle93 (Dec 6, 2010)

I thick white wall shipped to 33811 How much?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## aztecgold63 (Jun 9, 2011)

any tires still in stock???


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

I got some Marshall 13's skinny whites New in Sacramento for $250. PM me if interested


----------

